

Ask HN: Where should I save all the great links I find on the web? - rad_

I was recently put on to http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.pulpmags.org&#x2F; from reading HN. I found this page so interesting that I wanted to save it for later&#x2F;ever. There are also a good amount of songs and&#x2F;or artist that I stumble across, and want to save their stuff as well. There are definitely other links too (ex. Pictures, articles, videos, etc.).<p>What is a very nice web application where I can save these links? Ideally, I want something that is very efficient and graphically pleasant (like a bookshelf).<p>These are links that I could learn to love, or just mean a lot to me, so I am tired of losing them, or saving some here and there, or having a list of just titles (that&#x27;s just kind of blah when you&#x27;re looking through media related content).<p>Sorry if everybody already knows about this obvious place. Thank you in advance for taking the time to help!
======
joshu
Heh, I wrote delicious originally for this.

It was preceeded by a text file called "links" in my home directory. Try that?

Alternatively, I currently use [http://pinboard.in/](http://pinboard.in/)

------
zackmorris
Anyone have experience with del.icio.us (now delicious.com)? I've wanted to
try it for some time to discover links based on what I've bookmarked, but am
hesitant because of privacy concerns and what have you.

~~~
r721
It used to work ok, but it was recently sold again [1], and a week ago I found
that "Discover" doesn't work anymore for some reason (shows 3 old links).
There is no support forum too, so I can't even ask why is that.

Tried Diigo, but it looks abandoned, there are some glaring bugs too (recent
links tagged "news" are from 2011, for example).

[1]: [http://dealbook.nytimes.com/2014/05/08/delicious-social-
site...](http://dealbook.nytimes.com/2014/05/08/delicious-social-site-is-sold-
by-youtube-founders/)

~~~
rad_
[https://raindrop.io/](https://raindrop.io/) looks pretty nice. Was discussed
here
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7608302](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7608302)

------
amac
I use Google Bookmarks -
[http://www.google.com/bookmarks](http://www.google.com/bookmarks) \- and a
bookmarklet in chrome.

------
simonblack
It's a very special place: it's called a Bookmarks file. You can even have
folders with subfolders so that you can find what you want very quickly.

~~~
rad_
There is really no need to be a jerk.

I'd like to grab a cup of coffee, sit down on the sofa, and scroll through
pages, comics, songs, videos, or whatever I may have saved, and then choose
the content that I would like to read, watch, or listen too. All of which have
pictures so I can see the cover of what I am about to open up. Part of
something that makes an experience are visuals. A page with just text seems
kind of blah from the jump, in regards to this situation.

Why do people like coffee shops? The environment, for the most part.

OR..

Isn't the way Steve Jobs became successful was realizing that people didn't
want to just look at text?

I could really go and on with examples.

------
a3n
[https://pinboard.in/](https://pinboard.in/)

~~~
rad_
Thanks. Although I was looking for something free (I did not mention that).
And something a little more graphical right from the result, rather than just
a text result, if you will. Nonetheless, still a cool application. I do like
how you can find other's bookmarks, that's neat.

~~~
a3n
$10, one time payment, is very good for this service.

------
sandyshankar
[https://www.instapaper.com](https://www.instapaper.com) is a good service.
However I find this more suitable for long form articles not multimedia.

------
dmfdmf
I use Evernote for this purpose. You can save just the URL or clip the whole
page. I use it for saving links that are then available across all my devices.

~~~
rad_
That's a great solution. I've had an account, but I just haven't used it much.
After just testing it out again, I am going to go with that.

I do wish after you bookmark something that you could change the thumbnail to
a custom image or something. The few that I have bookmarked have pretty bad
thumbnails... oh well.

All in all, this (web clipper) is really cool.

Appreciate it.

------
lily2014
Why not save all website you love on a word file. And save that word file in
your laptop or computer

~~~
rad_
That would work. It just seems like there are better options. For instance,
just being able to access it from all devices, on the fly, is nice.

Think I am going to go with [https://raindrop.io](https://raindrop.io) I
really like their interface, so far. And if they ever shut down, I can just
export all my bookmarks!

~~~
kappaloris
great, that doesn't sound like an advertisement at all!

~~~
rad_
I assure you that is not an advertisement.

------
DanBC
Pinterest?

~~~
rad_
That would hit the graphically pleasing part, and it's nice to see related
things, and other peoples stuff, but I do not think (could be wrong) that you
could easily export your bookmarks if you ever wanted to move them to a
different service.

